# ohutta jäätä myöten / pitkin / jäitse



## Jagorr

Hei! Tässä tapauksessa mulla on kaksi toisiinsa liittyviä kysymyksiä.

1. Käytetäänkö postpositioita _myöten _ja _pitkin _sekä tapauksessa kun liikkuminen tapahtuu pinnassa että kun liikutaan vain [esim. tien, rannan] vieressä?

2. Onko tavallista suomea sanoa näin: _Menin saareen ohuitse jäitse. _
(Ilmeisesti ei oo, miten se sanotaan sitten?)

Kiitos.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

1. Jos kävelin tietä *pitkin, *kävelin tiellä, en sen vieressä.
2. _Menin saareen ohutta jäätä pitkin. _

GOM


----------



## Marko55

Tien vieressä kulkeminen voidaan ilmaista näin:
Texasin poliisin jakamalla videolla härkä jolkottelee rauhallisesti poliisiauton edestä tien yli ja jatkaa matkaansa *tien viertä pitkin*.
Texasin poliisi julkaisi huikean takaa-ajovideon – ”soita 911cowboy…”


----------



## Spongiformi

Jagorr said:


> 2. Onko tavallista suomea sanoa näin: _Menin saareen ohuitse jäitse. _
> (Ilmeisesti ei oo, miten se sanotaan sitten?)



Jos haluaa käyttää "-itse"-loppuista tapaa ilmaista liikkumistapaa, niin, Wikipediaa lainatakseni: _"Prolatiiviin ei myöskään liity kongruoivaa eli prolatiivimuotoista määritettä, esimerkiksi adjektiivia"_. Eli "ohuitse jäitse" ei ole oikein. Normaalin adverbin sen eteen kyllä voi heittää, jolloin adverbi määrittelee vain yleisluontoisesti liikkumistapaa, ei prolatiivin kantasanaa, eli esimerkiksi: "nopeasti jäitse", jolloin "nopeasti"-sanalla ei ole mitään tekemistä "jään" kanssa.

Prolatiivi, "-itse"-pääte, ei ole varsinaisesti erityisen yleinen nykykielessä, varsinkaan puhekielessä.


----------



## hui

Paremmin:
2._ Menin saareen *heikkoa* jäätä pitkin._


----------

